# Old medicine bottle. Any info on possible value?



## Sideways206 (Jun 3, 2021)

Looking for the possible value of this bottle. I found it during an internal demolition on an old building in downtown Seattle.


----------



## yacorie (Jun 4, 2021)

I always assume local meds are $20 bucks - some more and some less


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2021)

Sideways206 said:


> Looking for the possible value of this bottle. I found it during an internal demolition on an old building in downtown Seattle.



I'm having trouble reading the writing on it , might help if you posted all the info 

but as seattle is a large city , unless its really uncommon I doubt its worth more than average


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 4, 2021)

I agree that it's probably worth somewhere around $20 unless it's a particularly rare one.  Generally western bottles from that era tend to be more collectible than eastern ones, but drug store bottles are still typically pretty affordable.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 4, 2021)

Clear medicine bottles from large metropolitan areas tend to be more common and not very many folks collect them.  I have noticed that when someone is collecting medicines from a state they want small towns.  Demand overall is very mild unless they are colored or have some kind of interesting figure embossed on them like Owl Drug.  I have always felt that these are highly overlooked by collectors and I don't know why.  I pick up a lot of them and just store them away.  Maybe some day they will be appreciated.


----------



## Sideways206 (Jun 4, 2021)

RCO said:


> I'm having trouble reading the writing on it , might help if you posted all the info
> 
> but as seattle is a large city , unless its really uncommon I doubt its worth more than average


It says C.O. GUY
         DRUGGIST
SEATTLE, WA


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 5, 2021)

Sideways206 said:


> It says C.O. GUY
> DRUGGIST
> SEATTLE, WA


Hey, It is a G not a C. I did find this if it helps. I agree with the $20 appraisal.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						G. O. Guy Drugs
					






					historylink.org


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Clear medicine bottles from large metropolitan areas tend to be more common and not very many folks collect them.  I have noticed that when someone is collecting medicines from a state they want small towns.  Demand overall is very mild unless they are colored or have some kind of interesting figure embossed on them like Owl Drug.  I have always felt that these are highly overlooked by collectors and I don't know why.  I pick up a lot of them and just store them away.  Maybe some day they will be appreciated.



I find here most druggist bottles are highly collectable and hard to find with the exception of some of the common ones from Toronto ( our largest city )  , you often see them for sale in antique malls for a long time so called stale merchandise 


the ones from small towns would be especially hard to find , some I've never even seen in person before and rarely see online


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> I find here most druggist bottles are highly collectable and hard to find with the exception of some of the common ones from Toronto ( our largest city )  , you often see them for sale in antique malls for a long time so called stale merchandise
> 
> 
> the ones from small towns would be especially hard to find , some I've never even seen in person before and rarely see online


Great history with this bottle. That and being from the west as others mentioned. I did find a photo of the interior and a menu from guys.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						1900-1920 G. O. Guys Soda Fountain, Washington Vintage Photo 8.5" x 11"  Reprint 650185364765 | eBay
					

This is a reproduction print of an old photograph. See scan if this is a concern.  Our minimum file sizes are 4400 x 3,400, 400 dpi. and 14.3 MB in size and many are larger. Your print will be printed using Canon Professional inks, for a smudge free, fade resistant, long lasting print.



					www.ebay.com
				












						1949 Vintage Menu: G.O. Guy's Fountain Lunch, Seattle, WA  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1949 Vintage Menu: G.O. Guy's Fountain Lunch, Seattle, WA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Sideways206 (Jun 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey, It is a G not a C. I did find this if it helps. I agree with the $20 appraisal.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 6, 2021)

Sideways206 said:


> Awesome. Thank you


This is a perfect example of why people like old bottles. Not only the glass but it's the history. Glad I could help.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Jun 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> This is a perfect example of why people like old bottles. Not only the glass but it's the history. Glad I could help.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Nice bit of research Robby. There's a nice variety of information on that History Link site. Numerous articles on now non-existent towns, many of which were situated in what later became the Seattle Watershed and are off-limits to the general public today.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

willong said:


> Nice bit of research Robby. There's a nice variety of information on that History Link site. Numerous articles on now non-existent towns, many of which were situated in what later became the Seattle Watershed and are off-limits to the general public today.


I love a good history site. Historylink.org is a great site. Thanks for the compliment.  The hardest part was figuring out what the embossing actually said. Once I figured it was a G instead of a C it was easy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Sideways206 (Jun 10, 2021)

RCO said:


> I find here most druggist bottles are highly collectable and hard to find with the exception of some of the common ones from Toronto ( our largest city )  , you often see them for sale in antique malls for a long time so called stale merchandise
> 
> 
> the ones from small towns would be especially hard to find , some I've never even seen in person before and rarely see online


Thank you. You are very helpful.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 11, 2021)

RCO said:


> I find here most druggist bottles are highly collectable and hard to find with the exception of some of the common ones from Toronto ( our largest city )  , you often see them for sale in antique malls for a long time so called stale merchandise
> 
> 
> the ones from small towns would be especially hard to find , some I've never even seen in person before and rarely see online


You'd be surprised at how cheap the Eastern Ontario ones are.  I've built up a decent collection of them, including from smaller towns, without ever paying more than $10 for one.  It's always surprised me how undervalued druggist bottles are apart from select geographical areas, but I'm not complaining because it makes them easier to collect!


----------



## RCO (Jun 11, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> You'd be surprised at how cheap the Eastern Ontario ones are.  I've built up a decent collection of them, including from smaller towns, without ever paying more than $10 for one.  It's always surprised me how undervalued druggist bottles are apart from select geographical areas, but I'm not complaining because it makes them easier to collect!



the lack of bottle or antique shows has made it tough to find anything new , our last shows were in spring/summer of 2019 which seems like a long time ago

the last big Ontario bottle show ( Toronto ) was april 2019

I've actually found some at yard sales here but has barely been any yet this year but should be some now that Ontario is re opening somewhat


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> This is a perfect example of why people like old bottles. Not only the glass but it's the history. Glad I could help.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



That’s amazing, what you just did! I think I need to use your search engine, whatever it be…. And your right. The more I research about any bottle , the more fascinating their stories, and history. Ball jar co? Horlicks? Leonard ear oil! So many. And that’s why we love the bottles. besides-A lot are just so flat beautiful & many handmade- then they have made it thru being tossed in the dump…. Treated like garbage! or maybe a privy-maybe get hit with a shovel or loader-(not to mention their time in the privy…..) getting a scratch out of the deal- tumbled, and possibly surviving earthquakes (Cali!);
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




a bunch of cats or clumsy people…. Ya gotta respect that glass, no doubt. I do love garbage when I think about the whole picture….


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

